# Pigeon Supplies Plus



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

For those that may be interested, *Pigeon Supplies Plus *has just added some new products that we now carry. Our inventory consist of numerous medications that cover canker/coccidiosis/paratyphoid/respiratory/PMV/E-Coli, along with all plastic and wooden pigeon supplies like feeders, crates, nesting bowls, and so on. We are located in Minnesota (about 50 minutes southwest of the Twin Cities, and have over 25 years involved in the pigeon hobby. We are an active racing loft and one of the first to become lifetime members of the AU, as well as a member of the Minnesota & Iowa State Pigeon Association. Most of our business is done online, and orders are shipped out same day once paid. Feel free to check out our prices, and compare to others out there. 

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com (Pigeon Supply site)

http://www.whiteracers.com (Pigeon site)


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Dennis will you be at the federation sale on the 18th?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you have a mail catalog.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, I plan on vending at the Heartland Federation Auction. The list of birds that will be auctioned off is listed bleow for those interested in attending or placing phone in bids....
*Heartland Federation Annual Auction hosted by the United Racing Pigeon Club
When: December 18, 2011 
Where: 107 N Park St 
Roberts, Wisconsin 54023 * 
Viewing starts at 10:00 am, and Auction at Noon sharp. Food and refreshments available, and above all some of the best Pigeon Camaraderie around. Pigeon Supplies Plus will be on hand with a full line of pigeon supplies, and to answer any questions you may have. 
*If you cannot make it you can call these guys here for live bidding please call **Paul 612-414-8658, Vince 651-675-6694 or Thomas 651- 206-5586*. Thanks. They will be of the best assistance to you!
1. Au 11215 Bieche 11 HEN BB, Donated By Alex Bieche of California. Sire is Blue Flame Breeder of 1st Combine Verbruggen Lines. Dam is Alfons Klass Grondelears on both sides. This is a mix of Alex's Best Verbruggens crossed with Alfons Class Best Grondelears Breeders. Alfons Klass Pigeons have won SCMDR and World Ace Challenge Two of the toughest one loft races in the world. Sandstrom Brothers Won the WAC and $70,000 with a Cock Chosen By Bieche when he was in Germany. 
2.Au 10084 Tor 11 HEN BB, Dontated by Deb-Ray Torres of New Jersey. Sire has bred winners with multiple hens from 100-500mi. The Dam is Van loon hen off Perfect 10 and HeartBreak Both Super Pigeons! DebRay loft is the Only Loft ranked 1st and 2nd CJC Grand Champion Loft Overall in the same year in the history of the mighty Central Jersey Combine and they did it twice! 
3.Au 2909 Quest 08 BB HEN, Donated By Nanez Family Loft of WI. This bird is a Hofkens and a Dbl .GrandDaughter of "Laura" Van Hoves Foundation Hen who is always seen paired With "Michael" Many top racers and breeders this pair has produced all over the U.S. and Europe! A perfect cross to any strain.
4.Au 5249 FOYS 10 SLT Donated By Chris Booth of Rough & Ready Company of Ca. Sire a son of Kanons Boy and his Dau when mated to Eclipse. Dam is Dau of Kanon's Boy and Hekken Girl! A super inbred Van Moorsel that is a powerful racing family! 
5.Au 39 CHRL 11 Cock BBSPL, Donated By Al Uriarte of California, Sire is a son of Rocket and Powder Puff, Dam is a Direct Son of Rocket and Fenomenal Lady. So we have a Inbred Rocket Cock on both sides. Al Uriarte flys in the tough Fresno Racing Pigeon Club. He spares no expense to buy the Best pigeons! 
6.Au 1382 Deisher 10 BB Cock, Donated By Ron Deisher of In. Sire "Electric Gabriel" a direct son of Treasure Chest and Amazing Gold! The Creator Blood which does 250-400 yb racing! Dam imported Dau of Tigeress and Space man! This bird is 100% Creator blood from the lofts of Wout Sprielings! Top blood that produces over and over!
7.Au 8142 RMW 08 BC, Donated By R&M Wulgaert of IL This bird consist of the Very Best Lines of Mr. Aristona! R&M Wulgaert has some of the Very Best Lines of Americas Dream Loft they are very good friends! Winning Blood that is a Great asset to any loft!
8.Au 963 VIK 04 BC HEN Donated By Chris Lindbough, Sire is a Proven Producer from Mike Ganus! He has bred 10x1st and Concourse Champion Birds! Dam is a Dau of super racers which consist of Super 73 and Calia Jannseens many supers in this pedigree! A Can't Miss opportunity! 
9.Au 26818 JEDDS 11 BB Cock, Donated By Nanez Family Loft. Dbl Grandson of CBS's 990! 1st National AU Hall of Fame 2x Ace of Combine. Dam is also a Dau of 990. Really potent bird from the famous Janssens Generation after Generation they cross with anything. 
10.Au 3984 FOYS 08 BC Donated By Chris Booth of Rough & Ready Company of Ca. Sire Kanon's Champ, son of "Kanon" and "HekkenChamp" dam is Dau of Kanons Boy and Eclipse superior pigeons from the Greats of Campbell Strange!
11.IF 211 PROTÉGÉ 04 Cock, Donated By Hugo Lofts of MN Sire is GodSon Foundation son of GodFather! Crème ala Crème! Dam is GFL 533 96 Also a Dau of GodFather! She Bred Famous Stack of Dollars of Protégé loft! God Father Runs through most pigeons in Hugos lofts! 1st Champion loft 1st Short avg. Speed 2011 1st Master loft 2010 and 2011. 3rd National Ace Pigeon Middle Distance All America and 2nd H.O.F. overall 2010! 
12.AU 5033 STAR 10 BC Cock, Donated By Gold Star Lofts of IL. This Cock flew 200 and 300 as a Yb and 100 and 300 as a yearling. Has many outstanding pigeons in his pedigree Birds such as foundation cocks 651 and 4652 The Pure GoldSchmidt pair! The Fantasic pair 0243 and 2011 both 600 mile combine day bird winners, plus several off-spring of Paul way back in it dozens of diplomas and wins at all distances. Super Pigeon!
13.Au 8067 HAYPCO 08 BBWF Cock, Donated By Haypco Lofts of Ca, Sire From an outstanding DeKlak bred hen and a grandson of "De 019"! Dam a Very nice hen. All DeKlak breeding from a super pair. From the cock of the "K-5" pair when bred to his best daughter! Linebred "De 613" (8 times in 9 generations for 26%). Grandson of the great breeding hen "Lil Marie" and grandson of one of the very best of the De Klak imports, the K-5 cock. When De Klak Passed away Chic went and bought 11 of the 66 birds for a large sum. He brought to the U.S. The Creme of the De Klak Birds including a Son and Dau of 613!
14.Au 33 HOT WINGS LOFT 11 BB Donated by Randy Mason. Randy won almost 1/2 the races in his club this year in youngbirds and had multiple 2nd & 3rd place finishes in the others. He also ran away with Champion Bird, and 1st Overall Average Speed. His family of birds are long distance based (Devriendt/HVR/Roosen), but have proven they can win at all distances and under different weather conditions. Randy is very well known in the racing pigeon sport due to him not advertising selling birds, but has definately made a name for himself against his competitors by all his accomplishments in such a short time. The family of birds he has put together always seem to be at the top of the sheet come race day!!! 
15.Au 49706 AA 11 BB Cock Donated By Flying Aces of MN out of two proven breeders of the great Van Moorsel Line! Both Parents have bred Money Winners Dam is off of R Dream Moorsel from NRPL. Sire is a grandson of R Dream Moorsel. R dream Moorsel is sire to the inbred Moorsel which is now the new top foundation cock! Sire to many many money winners! This line has won big!
16.Au 341 Rainbow 07 Choc.Splash HEN, Donated by Nanez Family Loft of Wi. Sire is a Devrient that Won the Devore Classic Race! Dam Lou's Angel 2nd Drop 2004 Texas Shoot Out. Nestmate raced 7th Holiday Cup and 2nd. 400mi In 2004. A super tough family of pigeons! Rainbow loft is known all over the west coast for scoring in the money races! HuskenVan Riel/Devrient!
17.Au 3503 EASLEY 11 BBSpl HEN, Donated By Ken Easley, Both parents are imported from the Lofts of Alfons Klass! Alfons Klass Pigeons Have won 2006 WAC $300,000 2007 WAC $300,000 Only breeder to have ever won the SCMDPR twice! Also the Sandstrom bros won off a Klass Import hen last year 2011 and won a $70,000! Superior pigeons for one loft racing!
18.AU 159 TonyLoft 11Cock BB, Donated By Tony Huang of Virginia, 100% Flor Vervroort, This is a half brother to the Mercedes Classic Champion bird and Avg. Speed 2011 winning Tony $27,000 Sire "ASKE 68" Father to Super Pigeons! Dam is Also 100% Flor Vervoort. Aske and Fieneke 5000 All over the Pedigree. This Family of pigeons have won one loft races Coast to Coast! 
19.IF 9875 AHPI HEN BB, Donated By Tong Cha of California, Sire Grandson of Smokin Joe x GFL Bloodlines Dam is a Daughter of Smokin Joe, Smokin Joe is a AU Hall of Fame Winner in 2002 and a Super Vanloon Cock made famous by ADL he is a super in the breeding pen! The two parents come from the loft of the original owner of Smokin Joe! 
20.Au 148 GS 11 HEN BB, Donated By Ken Christopher, Sire Avengers's Best a DBL inbred Avenger x Missy! Dam is Avengers Girl The best daughter raised at Christopher lofts off of Avenger! Dam and Gr Dam to many Winners. Ken Christopher has the Best Avengers in the Country! This bird has avenger 4x's 
21.Au 7171 FOYS 11 Donated by Chris Booth of Ca. Sire is "Texas Danny Boy" winner of the 2006 Texas Challenge! Dam is "HekkenGal"Dau of Kanons boy and HekkenGirl! Super birds from the greats generation after generation! 
22.AU 85 CHRL 11 COCK BCWF Donated By Chou Hang of California, This is a Super Inbred 720 Cock Which is one of the Very Best Lines of pigeons in the U.S.A. Big wins throughout the Country! Chou flys in the Tough FRC club that dishes out a lot of National Champions Every Year! 
23.Au 8460 MAGIC 09 Cock BB Donated By Bobby Gonzalez of Magic Maker Lofts, Sire is a Son of Magic Maker the Best Son of 2778! Dam is off some of the best Grondelaers to hit the U.S. via Campbell Strange. All Proven breeders throughout the pedigree flying against the best of Florida!
24.Au 1222 NRPL 11 BB HEN Donated By Joe Nemelka of Utah. Joes birds are based on some of the best Van Moorsels in the world! He is a top contender on any given day in the one loft racing scene. Last year he scored 32nd in the SunCity Million Dollar Race and swept all the pools! Super Pigeons! Super Results! One of the Giants of the pigeon sport!
25.Au 24780 I 10 BB Cock Donated By Nanez Family Loft of Ca, Sire is a son of Sun Goddess Overall Ace Pigeon, 1st Knock Out ace and 10th Final race 400mi Grand parents of Sun Goddess was 1st and 2nd Scmdpr Winning $300,000 !! Dam is a Dau of 410 and NeversayDie. Clausings winning blood! Some of the very best one loft blood in this bird!


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

*Other half of Auction birds are...*

26.Au 1413 Deisher 10 BB Cock Donated By Ron Deisher Jr. of In. Sire direct son of "Millenniums Rocket" and "Destiny"! Dam "Victoria" Full sister of 4th EMF race in 2005. This bird packed with Great Blood Rocket, Hollywood and Millenium! All Ganus Blood!
27.Au 20516 ARPU 11 Donated By Haypco Lofts of Ca, sire a son of the K-3 pair! Dam A dau of the K-1 cock mated to the K-4 Dau. 100% De Klak! Super pigeons! When De Klak Passed away Chic went and bought 11 of the 66 birds for a large sum. He brought to the U.S. The Creme of the De Klak Birds including a Son and Dau of 613!
28.Au 2642 FOYS 06 Donated By Chris Booth of Ca. Sire is a son of "Kanons Boy" and "HekkenGirl" Sire and grand site to many winners! Dam is a Dau "De Willem" and "HekkenLass" Hekken Moorsel at its best right here!
29.Au 215 SAM 11 BB COCK Donated By Sam Haslem of Utah This Cock is a DBL inbred Aviator and half sibling to 1st 350mi and 1st 400mi in the Florida Sun Coast Invitational! Also 1st 400mi at the Texas Showdown and 8th at WFA 200 miles and 14th 320mi in the WFA one loft race. From the Very Best of Sam Haslem!
30.Au 499 BEL 11 BC HEN Donated By Terry w. Rhymes of IL Sire is a 2x 500 combine winner in back to back years! That is something in itself Super Pigeon! Dam is The Nervous Philly which was the best hen in 2008 Ybs. Terry is one of the guys to beat on race day!!
31.Au 132 Brewers 11 DC Donated By Brewers Loft of IL 132 is a super nice bird that was bred from a half brother, sister mating. Sire “5998” son of “Maxine” Super foundation hen who has all the Top HVR‘s from Lou Colletta!. Dam “3398” has been a fantastic breeding hen that has bred winners! Top HVR blood!
32.Au 175 GS 11 BC HEN Donated By Ken Christopher of CO. Sire Marathon Man Great Breeder sire and gr. Sire to many winners is a son of Meeuw 5th Extreme Long Distance Ace pigeon of Antwerp Union 2000! Dam DTL 8306 08 Dau of TrandeMark Full Brother of Meeuw! So we have a Dble Meeuw Tournier Blood tough Pigeons that get the Job Done!
33.Au 1487 RRV 11 BC HEN Donated By R&M Wulgaert of IL HekkenLoon the Famous Cross that made many people happy!! R&M Wulgaert has some of the Very Best Lines of Americas Dream Loft they are very good friends! Winning Blood that is a Great asset to any loft!
34.Au 25670 JEDDS 11 BB HEN, Donated By Nanez Family Loft of Wi. Sire is "Constantius" sire of four top Oneloft/Futurity Winners. He is a 1/2 brother to "Konstantin" 1st SCMDPR. Dam is from Mrs.Reliable and Harry Bull this pair produced 1st,33rd and 38th in SCMDPR and many other top Prizes.
35.Au 556 Tentil 11 BCWF HEN Donated By Carey Tilson of NC Sire is an Inbred Kannibaal that has bred winners! Dam is an Inbred 969 whom has also bred winners! Carey has Placed or won many one lofts In the U.S. this year he Won 1st AGN Champ Loft and 1st AGN Champ bird Vs 800b entered and known for his superb results at Mercedes Classic. Can't get any better from a proven family of one loft winners!
36.Au 24720 I 10 BB Cock Donated By Nanez Family Loft of Wi. Direct son of "Constant Teen" father of multiple one loft performers including 2x1st and 8th Ace Pigeon. He is from a Full Brother of "Konstantin" The Klass Pigeons are #1 in the world for winning the biggest one loft races! Dam direct child of "Kid Kannibaal" and had bred winners with 3 different Cocks.
37.Au 11133 I 09 BC Donated By Chris Booth of Ca. Sire is "Kanons Champ" son of "Kanon" and "HekkenChamp"Dam is a Dau of "Kanons boy" and "Hekken Girl"
A very nice bred pigeon again from Chris booth!
38.Au 20487 ARPU 11 BC Donated By Haypco Lofts of Ca, This a dbl Inbred grandkid of "Dream Boy" when mated with some of the Best hens of Haypco Lofts! "Dream Boy" was 1st National Ace Pigeon Holland '99, 1st World Champion '99. 1st Orleans (1222p), 1st Morlincourt (2041p), 2nd Perrone(2144p), 3rd Orleans National (10,582p). Bred by Kees Niemeyer. Sire of 17 X 1st in the first 3 years in the US and grandsire of numerous other winners in both futurities and combines across the US. The Best of the Best!
39.Au 1009 TC 06 BC HEN, Donated By Anthony Sorrentino of Terrence Loft NJ Proven Racer! 5th club,16th combine 1844b 300Mi, 1st Club, 3rd combine 2483b 300Mi! Sire "Zodiac" super racer! Dam "Fame" Au Registered Champion! A super quality birds from Anthony! Aunt and Dam are registered AU champsions! Birds that excel on tough days! Terrence lofts have won many races in the Central Jersey Combine the largest Combine In the country 200+ lofts!
40.Au 1487 RRV 11 BC HEN Donated By R&M Wulgaert of IL Again a very nice HekkenLoon from Mr. Wulgaert of the lines of HekkenKlak and Gold Hunter a son of Avenger! R&M Wulgaert has some of the Very Best Lines of Americas Dream Loft they are very good friends! Winning Blood that is a Great asset to any loft!
41.Au 1486 RRV BC Cock nest mate to lot. 22
42.Au 196 RRR BC Cock, Donated By Alan Porter of WI Sire B-9177586-00 Son of Bleu a top echelon racer at the distances and direct Maurice Casaert pigeon! Dam is off of "Charley's Dream" and "Mr.Sablon" of Protege Loft! This Pigeon is a Full Brother to 1st Pl. Final Race at Plymouth Peak Challenge! Known as the toughest one loft races in the Country! No doubt a super pigeon to add to your breeding program!
43.IF 707 WANG 10 BCWF HEN Donated By Jason Wang of FL. Sire "SuperCharley" Father to 2nd WAC a son of Charley a super Son of "Kleine Dirk"! Dam is "Golden Girl" a dau of "Charley" and "Kenny's Girl" So we have a DBL Grandchild of "Charley"! Jason Wang won 2nd avg. Speed in the WorldAce Challenge and Bought His bird Ms.Ace back for $28,000! His family of pigeons are based on all Koopman Pigeons.
44.Au 19729 JEDDS 09 DC HEN, Donated By Nanez Family Loft. Direct Daughter of "Regal" Sire to Many Top One loft Performers! He is from a sister of Rick Mardis's Jade. His son was 3x e1st in the Texas Showdown. Dam is a super import from Simons loft of Netherlands she was 2nd Middle Ace and many top prizes.
45.Au 5203 FOYS 10 SLT Donated By Chris Booth of Ca. Sire son of "Young Falcon" and "HekkenLass" both super producers! Dam Dau of "Kanons Boy" and "HekkenGal" Chris had bought only the very best and keeps the best!
46.Au 49742 AA 11 Donated By Flying Aces of MN, this bird is an inbred De Rico and Vanmoorsel! Out of two Proven Breeders. Both parents have bred some of his best 2011 YBs this year. 2 years in a row, Dam has bred his best Ybs with only flying One Rounds off her each of those 2 years. Sire is a Super Racer for Brad Hoggan, 2011 he bred 2nd, 3rd, 3rd, and 4th fed this year.Only flying One Round off him. Flying aces Spares no expense to obtain the best!
47.Au 7160 VIK 03 BC Cock Donated By Chris Lindbaugh of WI Great Pigeon out of GFL lines that flew well in the AU convention. This bird was 3rd Champion Bird of the Twincities Concourse! 
48.Au 7451 TC 11 Donated By Anthony Sorrentino of NJ another super pigeon! "Snow White" a son of "Ghetto" 11Th CJC vs 227lofts 2410b Dam is "Honey Comb" AU registered Champion herself and off of superb AU Champs throught the Pedigree! Terrence lofts have won many races in the Central Jersey Combine the largest Combine In the country 200+ lofts can't go wrong with this bird!
49.Au 94 HAYPCO 09 Pure White Donated By Haypco Lofts of Ca, A beautiful specimen! Sire is a Son of Oude Grijzen 19 x 1st. 3 x Ace Pigeon in Bevren. 2 X 3rd Provincial Champion. 2 X Winner of Silver Ring. Grandson of "White Bandit". Dam is of similar origins! Both are Belguim imports. A super bred bird off imports from the loft of Roland Janssens (breeders of the "White Bandit"). This is a tremendously well bred pigeon.
50.Au 1188 SR 11 RC HEN Donated By Steven Sterchi of Ca, Sire Foundation Breeder De 46 verbart-mattens. Father of 1st Battle Mountain Combine, 1st American Show Case and many Combine and Oneloft race winners. Dam A Peter Van Osch who has also bred Combine winners. Steve is the guy to beat in his area and dominates! His peter van Osch line has won big for him and others. 
51.Au 7179 FOYS 11 SLT Donated By Chris Booth of California Sire Son of "YoungFalcon" and HekkenLass "The premiere pair" Dam is Dau of "KanonsBoy" and "HekkenGirl" 
52.AU 08 KCL 4339 BB HEN Donated by Norbert Padilla who has one of the best long distance racing families of pigeons that are based on old line Wegge/Grooter/Sion/and Catrysse bloodlines. He is one of the top long distance racers in the RRV club and has over 50 years experience racing pigeons. #4339 has been raced 500 miles 4X. Norbert's entire loft consist of 40 birds total, and many fanciers owe alot of thier success to his birds. Birds that get the job done! 
53.Au 44835 AA 11 DC HEN, Donated By Tay Moua of MN sire is a son of Super Kleine Litche and the Aarden Hen a super pair of pigeons whom have bred money winners every year the foundation pair of Nemelka Racing Pigeon Lofts. Dam is a Direct Daughter of "Kleine Figo" bought for $80,000 and owned by APC Loft! Direct from the loft Antoon en Hilde Reynaert (Passendale) and full brother of "Figo" (1st national Bourges 12,266 b. and 8 x 1st prize). Blood that is seldom seen sold!
54.Au 26235 JEDDS 11 PEN Cock Donated by Nanez Family Loft of Wi. Direct son of #1 Klass Cock "Constans" Sire of 18 top 15 finishers in two years breedings! From a Brother to "KONSTATINE" winner of 1st Sun City Million Dollar Race! Dam is "Meteor Rolex " She bred 1st Ace Pigeon of U.S. and many other winners for many generations! She is inbred to "Meteor" #1 all time performance family for a 50 year Span in Germany! 
55.Au 2662 FOYS 06 BC, Donated By Chris Booth of Ca. Sire is "Kanonschamp" son of "Kanon and "HekkenChamp" sire and grandsire to many top birds! Including the 4 winds challenge! Dam is "HekkenLass" Dau of HekkenKlak and De Gouden Dam of "Kanons Boy"


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

dennis kuhn said:


> Yes, I plan on vending at the Heartland Federation Auction. The list of birds that will be auctioned off is listed bleow for those interested in attending or placing phone in bids....
> *Heartland Federation Annual Auction hosted by the United Racing Pigeon Club
> When: December 18, 2011
> Where: 107 N Park St
> ...


Wow! A who's who of racers and breeders. Great blood on the block. And the birds are looking great! I sure wish I could participate.

Hopefully some one will make a video available of the auction and birds for me


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a reminder that tomorrow the Heartland Federation Auction is to take place in Roberts WI. Phone in bids will be taken live during auction (see info above). This is auction has some of the best birds from top lofts around the country, and is being hosted by the United Pigeon Club.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracers.com


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Definitely going to that! See you tomorrow Dennis!


----------

